# Your favorate ID/OD threading tools?



## coolidge (Mar 23, 2014)

I need to acquire ID and OD threading tools and inserts and I'm looking for some suggestions as a starting point. I will be threading mostly aluminum and brass. Also looking for opinions regarding lay down vs vertical OD threading inserts pro's con's. I have a Grizzly 12x36 G4003G gunsmith lathe, QCTP that will take up to 5/8" shank tools. Thanks!


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2014)

There are many good ones.  I'm a big fan of the "Carmex" line that's available from this dealer at eBay:  http://stores.ebay.com/Carbide-Discount?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I have too many of their bars, holders and inserts for me to even remember but, that basic configuration really works for me.  It's sharpened carbide.  Lasts forever and can cut clean with a very low RPM.  It's a pretty unique angle on the top that does the trick.  They are standard 1/4 and 3/8" IC and should fit in any decent holder.  I use the flat (horizontal) style mostly but, I do have some the vertical ones.  


Ray


----------



## dave2176 (Mar 23, 2014)

For external threading I use Kennametal top notch size 2. They do a great job. For internal I have Grizzly holders but buy the IR G60 and ER G60 inserts from Shar's. Triangle type shape with 3 edges. 
Dave

Edit: I buy the top notch insert on ebay.


----------



## Kevin J (Mar 9, 2016)

take a look at Mesa Tool
http://www.mesatool.com/products/threading-tools/
Very happy with their stuff.

Kevin B.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 16, 2016)

I use hand ground 3/8 HSS for OD. I always seem to have a problem with minimum bore requirements so I make my internal threading tools on the lathe from O-1 tool steel and heat treat them.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 16, 2016)

When I was working for pay, the 'lay-down' inserts seemed to work the best for me. You knew when  you were deep enough when the insert trimmed the top of the thread.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin J said:


> take a look at Mesa Tool
> http://www.mesatool.com/products/threading-tools/
> Very happy with their stuff.
> 
> Kevin B.



Another vote for Mesa Tools.


----------



## FLguy (Mar 17, 2016)

I like Brownells 1/2 threader (NV) with inserts TNMC 32 and TPMC 32. Each end of the holder is used; one for ID, the other for OD work. The body is 1/2"x1/2".


----------



## swatson144 (Aug 27, 2017)

This is a timely thread. Last night I was threading a chuck backing plate (66mm x 8TPi) out of 404 SS that was on hand. I always use the preground tools made in Germany that the business end resembles a snail shell. All of mine are old and re-sharpened many times, so I ordered a 16IR V60 lay down bar and inserts. I was setup and using the old tool and got to the point when the test plug went in about a thread when it broke during a ghost cut. I didn't even know and went for another ghost and nothing, checked to make sure I wasn't .100" out and saw the whole tooth was missing! 

I set up with the laydown tool with dread being so close to done. It was remarkably easy to get set on groove. The notch for the top of the thread was a big help in spotting the tool on the thread.  A couple thou later and done nicely. I came in and ordered an 11IR setup. After this experience they are my new 1st choice.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 28, 2017)

I use all four styles in my shop.  On edge, top notch, lay down, and good old hand ground one's tool.  Especially, any internal hand ground threading tools, like for threading 7/16-10 Acme and others that standard tooling won't cut.


----------



## higgite (Aug 28, 2017)

This is an ancient thread, but that’s okay, I’m an ancient guy.

My favorite external threading tool is an Arthur R. Warner HSS vertical insert tool. But, asking what is my favorite internal threading tool is like asking what is my favorite hammer for pounding on my big toe. I really don’t have a favorite.

Tom


----------



## benmychree (Oct 5, 2017)

For external vee thread and some acme threads I like the Aloris HSS tools that are sharpened on top only, For internal threads, I like the Bokum form relieved tools, that are likewise only sharpened on top; the smaller sizes have an integral shank, the larger sizes have screwed on ends; They also make boring tools of similar design for both lead angle style and flat bottom boring.  I have never been a fan of carbide insert tools for threading, they are too easily damaged, not to mention expensive.


----------



## ariscats (Nov 1, 2017)

Try Banggood Chinese email site.Impressive selection good price.I am only a satisfied user.
Ariscats


----------



## MozamPete (Nov 1, 2017)

ariscats said:


> Try Banggood Chinese email site.Impressive selection good price.I am only a satisfied user.
> Ariscats



My holders and carbide threading inserts are all Banggood as well.  Quality seems fine to me for a hobby workshop and you can't beat the price. Most of my lathe tools a ground HSS, but for threading I find the preformed carbide inserts are just too convenient.


----------

